# Diorshow or YSL Faux Cils or Hypnose Lancome for that "fake lash" look?



## jackie100 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am using Diorshow right now but I don't know what to get next...

Is Ysl Faux Cils and Hypnose better than Diorshow for re-creating that "False lash" look? I already read reviews on Makeupalley but still can't make up my mind... 

For those of you have tried some of these mascars, how do they compare against each other? Which one recreates the most dramatic, thickest lash?


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_I am using Diorshow right now but I don't know what to get next...

Is Ysl Faux Cils and Hypnose better than Diorshow for re-creating that "False lash" look? I already read reviews on Makeupalley but still can't make up my mind... 

For those of you have tried some of these mascars, how do they compare against each other? Which one recreates the most dramatic, thickest lash?_

 
DiorShow is a drier mascara, and tends to clump easily...

YSL Faux Cils is literally gold in a tube, just make sure that when you close it, you feel it click, and the YSL logo lines up... but it is truly money worth spending... I think everyone should try it at least once.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm the opposite in that I really didn't get on with YSL Faux Cils. It was nice, but that's just it, nothing spectacular like I was hoping, just a normal mascara. 

I like Diorshow, however for really thick, long lashes I like Max Factor Masterpiece or Lancome L'Extreme.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 2, 2008)

For the false eye lash look, I really like Dior Iconic...The others clump too easily


----------



## Lamzy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been using Diorshow for about a year now and no other mascara works for me. I have tried YSL Faux Cils and I found that it dries up in the tube really quickly and makes my lashes feel chalky. I need a thickening mascara as I have camel lashes and I feel that Diorshow does that job really well.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love Faux Cils!!

I cant see why people love DiorShow so much. Ive only every heard/seen bad things about it being very flaky once its dry and that it runs/smudges alot


----------



## bis (Nov 17, 2008)

Hypnose works very well for me. 
Faux Cils was a complete mess, I had black dust under and in my eyes from day one.
Diorshow is a close second, although working with the huge brush can be tricky.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

YSL Faux Cils works for me for providing a lush false lash look.  If I apply it correctly (not too much at one time) it looks amazing.  FYI -it can dry out prematurely if you do not close the tube tightly after each use. 

It also comes in colours other than just black, which is fun.


----------



## user47 (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't tried YSL or Hypnose but I _LOVE_ Diorshow.

I took a break from Diorshow for two years, trying all kinds of other mascara's, MAC ones, drug store brand ones, and I just recently went back to Diorshow.


It gives me everything it promises. I don't have to use a lash comb or clean up mascara around my eye. I like that it could look natural and fluttery (1 coat) or you could build it up to achieve a dramatic false lash look.


(By the way, I have long sparse eyelashes.)


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to love DiorShow.. but SOMETHING about it lately just turns me off!! It was my first "expensive" mascara and I have pictures of me wearing it where it looks FAB. But, I bought it for the first time in a year about a month ago and it was awful! It's so dry.. I like really rich and creamy formulas, I think they apply better.

I love YSL. I do agree that the product formula does change rather quickly (like three weeks), but every few days I run the tube under HOT water and add two little drops of the water into the tube to keep the formula moist. Works well for me. 

(I've never tried any Lancome mascara.. but I'd love to know if they're any good.)


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Nov 18, 2008)

Haven't tried the others, but I have tried Diorshow and it just didn't do much more than drugstore mascaras for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I really want to try YSL or one of the Lancome one's next - on the other hand, I've used Lancome's cils booster XL primer under my d/s mascaras and I loved how that gave me the fake lash look...


----------



## RallyV (Nov 18, 2008)

I Think after i get home from work I'm gonna post a pic of my lashes with YSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my love.


----------



## CosmePro (Nov 18, 2008)

I'e used Diorshow, left me with black smudges that wouldn't budge.  I've tried Lancome, it was ok.  I've been on the hunt for the best mascara of all time, and so far I LOVE CHANEL EXCEPTIONNEL.  It makes my sparse wimply lashes look long and lush and doesnt flake or give me dreaded raccoon eyes LOL.  Just my 2cents


----------



## lovelyweapon (Nov 18, 2008)

I get asked all the time if I'm wearing fake eyelashes when I wear Cils Booster XL underneath Lancome Fatale. You have to be careful with the brush though and use the comb part of it and apply a few coats carefully, otherwise it will clump. This has worked even better than Diorshow for me.


----------



## moonlit (Aug 3, 2009)

I have tried faux cils from ysl - it was good- but the formula dries too fast in the tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I havent used it that much grrrr because I dont wear makeup everyday plus it was dark blue mascara

I just got lancome waterproof hypnose  mascara and love it- wore it at 9am and it still there at 9pm!!! no irritation and my eyelashes look defined,long,curled and sexy


----------



## User38 (Aug 3, 2009)

grr I have tried them all.. Chanel Exceptionell, Hypnose, Faux Cils, Diorshow.. they are not even being used cause they either flake, do not hold curl or do not lengthen.

I might be too plebeian for these HE mascaras..lol.  I love my old Maybelline Fresh  Lash, CG Waterproof Lash Blast all over my Shiseido Mascara Base (which is one thing I won't be without!).


----------



## User38 (Aug 3, 2009)

oops, Full n Soft.. 

Honestly -- I prefer to keep using my falsies


----------

